# Please help me to setup my anti virus with my download manager



## theinformer (Jan 24, 2005)

I have not jet solve problem so please if someone cot look in my Thread in the link below ? to setup my anti virus with my download managers,messenger, zip program and so on ?



http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=66045


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Open Explorer and go to the Etrust folder. There should be more than one exe file. The largest one will probably be the main antivirus program, the others will be for context menu scans etc.

Right-click/Properties/Version/Description all the exe files to find the name of the one you're looking for.

Try inserting the path to one of the smaller ones in your programs' options. It's a case of trial and error, but you won't do any harm by testing them all.


----------



## theinformer (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Koala !

Do you think it is 2 below ?

best regards
TheInformer



CA Antivirus Context Menu Scanner

C:\Programmer\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus

CA Antivirus Command Line Scanner

C:\Programmer\CA\eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust EZ Antivirus


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which .exe files have you tried?

These are the only possible ones I could find, but there may be more.
cavtray.exe (system tray module)
cavrid.exe (?)
isafe.exe (email scanner)
vetmsg.exe (realtime messaging service)

So for WinZip you would go to Configuration > Program Locations and type path\filename into the 'Optional virus scanner' box. Experiment with all the .exe files in the Etrust folder.

If you right-click/properties all the possible .exe's you will see a description of each one that might give you a clue. Or look in the Etrust Help file.


----------



## wishful (Sep 8, 2005)

I am useing Firefox and want to know if this browser has any virus program. I love it but hate to get something I can't get rid of.
Thanks
wishful :wink:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Wishful, browsers don't have antivirus programs built-in, you need to install a separate program. Here's a list of *free* programs that will help to keep your PC secure from infections...

*AVG antivirus* http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5
*ZoneAlarm firewall* http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp
*Ad-Aware* http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware
*Spybot* http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

Post back, in a new thread, if you need any help configuring them.


----------



## wishful (Sep 8, 2005)

koala said:


> Wishful, browsers don't have antivirus programs built-in, you need to install a separate program. Here's a list of *free* programs that will help to keep your PC secure from infections...
> 
> *AVG antivirus* http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5
> *ZoneAlarm firewall* http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp
> ...


Sorry, I meant "what virus program can you set up for Firefox ? 
Also I have heard firefox is secure enough not to actually need a virus program...true? :4-dontkno
Thank you for these links, I will try them and may be back for directions.


----------



## wishful (Sep 8, 2005)

koala said:


> Wishful, browsers don't have antivirus programs built-in, you need to install a separate program. Here's a list of *free* programs that will help to keep your PC secure from infections...
> 
> *AVG antivirus* http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5
> *ZoneAlarm firewall* http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/company/products/znalm/freeDownload.jsp
> ...


AVG is installed and I hope installed & configured correctly. So far I think it's okay. There was mention of a "wait45d file" to delete before reboot in a red window but I didn't have a red anything.
Thank you again koala. :sayyes:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Wishful,
You should install all *four* as Koala suggested.

Together they comprise an *array* that protects your machine from various kinds of threats. There is no single solution.

Firefox is *not* immune from attack, it is just *less likely* to be attacked as compared to Internet Explorer, for example.

Regards,
JF


----------

